# Πάμε λουκέτο



## qnk

Veo con frecuencia en la prensa esta expresión y supongo que quiere decir "echar el cierre" a algo, pero no siempre parece ser una buena traducción. En los hilos anteriores encuentro referencias bajo "λουκέτο" como κλείνω, διακόπτω, βάζω λουκέτο que tampoco parece que se puedan aplicar a los casos que veo. Explanations in English or Spanish or Greek would be welcome. Σας παρακαλώ. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Perseas

βάζω λουκέτο is an idiom and means "to end a business activity, shut up shop"

Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη


----------



## qnk

Perseas said:


> βάζω λουκέτο is an idiom and means "to end a business activity, shut up shop"
> 
> Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη



Yes, in general I can understand βάζω λουκέτο as to close a business activity. But does this apply to this Πάμε λουκέτο that you can see here http://www.efsyn.gr/gnomes/pame-loyketo


----------



## Perseas

qnk said:


> Yes, in general I can understand βάζω λουκέτο as to close a business activity. But does this apply to this Πάμε λουκέτο that you can see here http://www.efsyn.gr/gnomes/pame-loyketo


It's just the name of a newspaper column, the content of its articles is not necessarily related to the meaning of the phrase. 

I understand «λουκέτο» in «Πάμε λουκέτο» in the same way: "we are going to end buisness activity (maybe, also, what else this would involve, such as poverty, debts...). Anyway, «πάμε λουκέτο» is not formal.


----------



## qnk

Τώρα κατάλαβα! Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ, Περσέα.


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

Perseas said:


> It's just the name of a newspaper column, the content of its articles is not necessarily related to the meaning of the phrase.
> 
> I understand «λουκέτο» in «Πάμε λουκέτο» in the same way: "we are going to end buisness activity (maybe, also, what else this would involve, such as poverty, debts...). Anyway, «πάμε λουκέτο» is not formal.



Is is possible this is a deliberate pun on the name of Alpha channel's popular show Πάμε πακέτο? That's the first thing I thought of. So that it in a way combines a known phrase with the twist of using the word λουκέτο, referring in a generally sarcastic way to the crisis.


----------



## Perseas

Nikolaos_Kandidatos said:


> Is is possible this is a deliberate pun on the name of Alpha channel's popular show Πάμε πακέτο? That's the first thing I thought of.


 Maybe yes, maybe not (rather not).


Nikolaos_Kandidatos said:


> So that it in a way combines a known phrase with the twist of using the word λουκέτο, referring in a generally sarcastic way to the crisis.


Some other combinations:
Πάμε στοίχημα
Πάμε πλατεία
Πάμε σινεμά


----------



## qnk

Is πάμε πακέτο the same as πάμε παρέα?


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

Perseas said:


> Maybe yes, maybe not (rather not).
> Some other combinations:
> Πάμε στοίχημα
> Πάμε πλατεία
> Πάμε σινεμά



Of course, but πακέτο and λουκέτο rhyme in a way none of these do, that's why I thought of it.


----------

